# Ask Historians on Reddit



## Montero (Apr 24, 2020)

I stumbled across r/AskHistorians a little while ago and it is a fantastic group. It is heavily moderated and only answers which meet their standards are accepted - as in by a historian or someone with relevant knowledge who can cite references in back up. (Proper academic references, not Wikipedia.) You can ask any question that has been puzzling you and you may (or may not) get an in depth answer. People are asking all sorts of questions such as "Jesus was a carpenter - what sort of things would he have made?" it is fascinating reading even if you don't have a question to ask.


----------



## Montero (Apr 29, 2020)

Was just doodling around on Ask Historians, looking in the FAQ




__





						faq - AskHistorians
					

r/AskHistorians: The Portal for Public History. Please read the rules before participating, as we remove all comments which break the rules. Answers …




					www.reddit.com
				



which is very well organised by region, topic, etc.
The area specific to Game of Thrones is amusing - people asking how accurate the TV series is on all sorts of topics. I was just reading about were brothels really that luxurious....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 29, 2020)

Ah - no environmental history section in the second link - though it was covered nicely through the first link on the Roman Empire, which led me to add a couple more books to my wishlist.


----------

